
‘Partly Alive’: Scientists Revive Cells in Brains from Dead Pigs - acdanger
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/17/science/brain-dead-pigs.html
======
Wowfunhappy
Already posted today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19684386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19684386)

------
opz2019
Then comes the zombie armageddon.

~~~
srgpqt
Minecraft’s zombie pigmen seem prescient now...

------
RickJWagner
" It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead."

\- Miracle Max

~~~
joejerryronnie
Haha, came here to say the same thing. I see the HN anti-fun police have
reacted swiftly!

------
jjtheblunt
So they can relive the horror of their slaughter again. Humans wouldn't want
to be treated as humans treat others, I observe, sad about it.

~~~
nck4222
I agree at some point we may reach the point where this is an ethical issue,
but if you had read the second paragraph in the article you would see that
this is not happening as you've described:

>The brains did not regain anything resembling consciousness: There were no
signs indicating coordinated electrical signaling, necessary for higher
functions like awareness and intelligence.

